

Oracle unplugs Sun's Project Wonderland - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/software/95096/oracle-unplugs-suns-virtual-world

======
mark_l_watson
It has been a long while since I looked at Wonderland, but I am grabbing the
source and archiving it right now it in case the project completely goes away.

